# Venezula's food supply,oil reserves and unrest



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

just more proof to do all you can prep wise.look and listen ...its all the exact same things there that are teetering here........this is abou oil,past mismanaged monies,food and oh so much more..


[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rVNU_AFnzbA[/ame]


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A3WsC-NJW-8[/ame]


----------



## Cyngbaeld (May 20, 2004)

Here is a print article from Huffington Post for those like me who have trouble getting the videos to run:


http://www.huffingtonpost.com/thor-halvorssen/a-rotting-chicken-in-ever_b_666805.htmlom


----------



## BlackFeather (Jun 17, 2014)

Yep, pay close attention because that is going to happen here. Learn from their experiences. Then try to position yourself to prosper while others are suffering. I want to learn about precious stones, I couldn't tell a good diamond from a junk one. Trading jewelry for food or firewood for food since no one will want fiat dollars or a used iphone.


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

i wont be trading/selling much... anything i produce will go to myself and family first.


----------



## calliemoonbeam (Aug 7, 2007)

Yes, most don't want to see it or admit it, but that could very well be us at any time in the near future. That's not even the worst, but just the beginning too, it's going to get way worse before it gets better.

My biggest fear has always been and still continues to be having someone come and take all my hard-earned food and supplies. I have scrimped and done without lots of things to get to where I am, but I'm a single woman and have no hope of holding out once rioting and looting start. I've tried to find others to join up with, but people in my area all seem to be the proverbial grasshopper to my lone ant self, lol. I can laugh now, but in reality it's my biggest worry. I wouldn't mind sharing with like-minded others who I could depend on for help, but so far I just haven't found them.

I keep praying that some miracle will keep us out of the big fall I know is coming, but I honestly don't see how. We're too far gone, with too few resources, even IF the current administration was willing to do what it takes, which they've made abundantly clear they don't...so I just keep toiling away with my little ant self, doing what I can while I still can, lol.


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

this crisis there has been on going for awhile now....i have posted about this a few times over the last year or so here but it seems its ramping up a bit more. not to mention other places its happening as well like greece.

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AMDVogPZMnU[/ame]


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

be sure and watch first 3ish minutes.....especially scripture folks....look at the finger print thing and look at the one ladys forearm......it should make you shudder....get ya goat,chicken and garden on is all i can say....get ya rear in gear if you havent already.



[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VfqRrjpHs1s[/ame]


----------



## mzgarden (Mar 16, 2012)

Eye-opening. This all portrays the situation in the cities. Looked but am not finding what's happening in the rural and countryside. Have farms been confiscated or are country folk still allowed to grow and keep food?


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

dont know about the country side...out of time right now but i will be looking for more "answers" later tonight as i get time to go look and see if any news info is out about that aspect of it...i feel sure small holdings are fairing better.


----------



## KimTN (Jan 16, 2007)

I would just like to tell you (Elkhound), thank you for all the videos that you spend time posting on this site. I have gleaned a lot of information from them.


----------



## bigjon (Oct 2, 2013)

be teaching 2 nieces this fall how to can.bought into beefer raising business.


----------



## bowdonkey (Oct 6, 2007)

elkhound said:


> i wont be trading/selling much... anything i produce will go to myself and family first.


Oh come on, embellish that statement. Give it some bite. I know, I know, you weren't trying for a gold star.


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

bowdonkey said:


> Oh come on, embellish that statement. Give it some bite. I know, I know, you weren't trying for a gold star.



heres the kicker...the term family doesnt always mean blood.


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

Thank God I know how to garden!

Vegetables alone are not enough, though. And I do not have enough land to grow much of our grain.


----------



## Roadking (Oct 8, 2009)

Guess Scouting was always in my blood... "Be prepared", Semper Paratus.
Not seeing presently on the shelves, but see it daily in folks faces and attitudes... folks are scared, but have no clue as to why, or what is coming. They keep counting on the paychecks (or benefits) to keep flowing...if they stop... anywhere along the line, it could be game over for many.
Kind of sad.

Matt


----------



## terri9630 (Mar 12, 2012)

Roadking said:


> Guess Scouting was always in my blood... "Be prepared", Semper Paratus.
> Not seeing presently on the shelves, but see it daily in folks faces and attitudes... folks are scared, but have no clue as to why, or what is coming. They keep counting on the paychecks (or benefits) to keep flowing...if they stop... anywhere along the line, it could be game over for many.
> Kind of sad.
> 
> Matt


I don't see how people are making it now. Was looking around at walmart yesterday and a 5lb roll of 80/20 hamburger was $18. The 1lb roll was over $5. I asked the cashier (who's a friend) what type of meats people were buying and she said lots and lots of hot dogs and bologna and the cheap "instant" foods.


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

terri9630 thats one reason i planted a half acre of "sugar" rye,brassiacs and daikon radish last week.to feed my "wild livestock" with hopes of them feeding me.once frost danger is over i wil be planting more and varied "crops".the cost to plant that half acre was $5...so if its a fail its small money wise of loss.i am thinking of over seeding in chicory too.


----------



## BlackFeather (Jun 17, 2014)

calliemoonbeam said:


> My biggest fear has always been and still continues to be having someone come and take all my hard-earned food and supplies


You might want to think about sharing your supplies with a big dog. I assume you have a gun. Of course don't tell anyone your anything other than a poor hungry person. Finally if it looks like people are ransacking houses for food, ransack yours first. Drag an old TV out on the lawn, throw a few chairs around, dump some trash on the lawn, rip the screen door half off, if necessary break a window or two, be sure to trash the inside as well, so that if anyone comes by it looks like you already have been busted into and stuff taken. Try to look like your down and out. This is of course, the worst case scenario.


----------



## Aintlifegrand (Jun 3, 2005)

My daughter in law is from Venezuela..shes a citizen of the US now but her whole family is from there..her mother is here visiting and I will see her on Easter..I will ask her about the people in the countryside and how they are faring...its horrible there now I know from my DIL.


----------



## bowdonkey (Oct 6, 2007)

elkhound said:


> heres the kicker...the term family doesnt always mean blood.


Then definetly NO Gold Star.


----------



## Ziptie (May 16, 2013)

Not knowing the whole situation there but...Why not use family cloths and a bidet. Why waste three hours of your time for a roll of TP that you might not even get? 
For the appliances..well if things are so bad and you can't even get food for the refrigerator. Seems to me the that the frig should be the last thing on the list to get.:huh:


----------



## calliemoonbeam (Aug 7, 2007)

BlackFeather said:


> You might want to think about sharing your supplies with a big dog. I assume you have a gun. Of course don't tell anyone your anything other than a poor hungry person. Finally if it looks like people are ransacking houses for food, ransack yours first. Drag an old TV out on the lawn, throw a few chairs around, dump some trash on the lawn, rip the screen door half off, if necessary break a window or two, be sure to trash the inside as well, so that if anyone comes by it looks like you already have been busted into and stuff taken. Try to look like your down and out. This is of course, the worst case scenario.


Excellent advice, most of which I've already put into use and/or making plans for, in addition to other methods...don't want to give away my whole strategy on a public board, lol. I'm just a poor, hungry woman all alone with no one to lean on and nothing left worth stealing.  Although I haven't found a way to hide my garden, but am working on a nontraditional food forest as backup. Hopefully, others will take note of your sage advice and plan accordingly. 



Ziptie said:


> Not knowing the whole situation there but...Why not use family cloths and a bidet. Why waste three hours of your time for a roll of TP that you might not even get?


That was my very first thought! I just wasn't sure if everyone was up for another family cloth debate, ROFL! My family cloth setup is ready to go and has been tested. In fact, I like it so much that I'm already using family cloth for #1. Toilet paper will be the LAST thing I worry about when things go bad, and I sure as heck won't be wasting what little money I have on it instead of actual necessities. 

I've put in time and effort now in the good days to figure out how to do without disposables like TP, tissues, paper towels, plastic bags, etc. For one thing, I can't believe how much all that stuff costs now, much less in a SHTF situation. What little buying power I have will go toward actual life-sustaining items, along with bartering items and skills for what I need.


----------



## Astrid (Nov 13, 2010)

BlackFeather said:


> You might want to think about sharing your supplies with a big dog. I assume you have a gun. Of course don't tell anyone your anything other than a poor hungry person. Finally if it looks like people are ransacking houses for food, ransack yours first. Drag an old TV out on the lawn, throw a few chairs around, dump some trash on the lawn, rip the screen door half off, if necessary break a window or two, be sure to trash the inside as well, so that if anyone comes by it looks like you already have been busted into and stuff taken. Try to look like your down and out. This is of course, the worst case scenario.


We've also thought about keeping some clothes that were ratty and too big to give the illusion that we were losing weight along with everyone else.


----------



## BlueRose (Mar 7, 2013)

Being single myself is scary. Yes I have a neighbor and friend who can and have a garden. However they think that I am just trying to cause (unrest and bitterness and panic). I am not. I just know that with the garden by a state road may become dangerous.

I am buying 2 nannies, 10 meat chickens, 10 layers, and plan on having at least 2 does and a buck rabbit. My garden will be turned and seeds started hopefully by the end of next week.
:hijacked:
If anyone have a recomendation for an all around chicken please let me know. I have been doing some research on dominique chickens. However cannot find any in the area.


----------



## calliemoonbeam (Aug 7, 2007)

Rose, I just got my first chickens this past fall. I researched extensively (as I do on everything before making a decision, lol), and from everything I read and from what I remembered from my grandmother's farm, I decided on barred rocks. That's what she always had, with a few others now and then, but the barred rocks were her go-to chicken. She used them for eggs and for Sunday dinner, lol. 

Basically, they're cold tolerant, broody and good layers, and they're considered good multi-use birds. They're also pretty docile and said to be quieter than other types. I bought hens that had already started laying and was told to expect mine not to lay for a few weeks to a month after the move...but those girls started right up, and I had almost an egg a day from each one right off the bat, nice big brown eggs. They've also kept up production really well through the cold weather, though I have kept a light on in the coop so that they're getting about 14 hours of light a day, and I've added just a little extra protein to their feed.

I got 10 hens and a rooster to start. I'm not ready for it yet, but there are a few hens who are really trying to go broody already, which I'm thrilled about, so I figure I won't have any problem raising my own and adding to my flock when needed. My goal was to have a self-sustaining flock without outside help, and my ultimate goal is to raise all my feed too.

The only downside I've found so far is that apparently they're kind of hard to find nowadays. I looked for a few months before I found mine about 100 miles away. I don't know if it's any easier if you get chicks, but I wanted established layers. Hope this helps, and I'm sure you'll get many recommendations for others.

Sorry for the thread drift, but in a way it's all connected, as this is part of my plan for when the US goes the way of Venezuela.


----------



## ovsfarm (Jan 14, 2003)

calliemoonbeam and ziptie, you guys are too funny! My first thought was also that people were way too hung up on toilet paper!

My second thought was whether there were armed guards escorting people who had gotten groceries off to safety. I can't imagine it would be too comfortable walking along that gauntlet of folks waiting to get in, loaded down with your purchases, just ripe for the picking. Here in my area, the only time there was a problem was during that derecho storm back a few years ago. People were literally knocking others in the head in the parking lots to steal the generators they just bought. Stores had to hire armed guards to escort customers lucky enough to score a generator out to get it safely stowed in their car and then to drive out of the parking lot. Just for a generator. I would think it would be even worse for food, and other things that people seem to feel are so indispensable, like toilet paper  .


----------



## BlackFeather (Jun 17, 2014)

Rose & Callie my concern is not the type of chicken but what to do with the eggs. It seems to me that among all the animals people could get laying chickens would work the best in limited space. They produce an egg every day (almost) where as a meat chicken or rabbit, once eaten it is gone. Even if you limit yourself to one chicken or rabbit a week you would need 52 of them for a year, yet a laying chicken produces edible protein almost every day. The problem I ran into is what to make with them. Cooking breakfast style eggs would get old soon. So I have been looking for recipes that would make eggs good for dinner. I have a recipe that I copied onto my hard drive I'll see if I can paste it.


> Rice and eggs with Private Tso&#8217;s sauce.
> 
> Long before he created General Tso&#8217;s Chicken , Private Tso was poor and only made rice with eggs. To make his rice dish taste better he made a sauce to top it with. Later, when he became General, he could afford better and fresher ingredients, but below is his primitive sauce that still tastes good with eggs scrambled into cooked rice.
> 
> ...


If interested I might be able to find another recipe I've tried recently.


----------



## terri9630 (Mar 12, 2012)

Hey, hey, hey! I like my toilet paper. That being said when my "stash" runs out I won't be waiting in line for more of it.


----------



## terri9630 (Mar 12, 2012)

BlackFeather said:


> Rose & Callie my concern is not the type of chicken but what to do with the eggs. It seems to me that among all the animals people could get laying chickens would work the best in limited space. They produce an egg every day (almost) where as a meat chicken or rabbit, once eaten it is gone. Even if you limit yourself to one chicken or rabbit a week you would need 52 of them for a year, yet a laying chicken produces edible protein almost every day. The problem I ran into is what to make with them. Cooking breakfast style eggs would get old soon. So I have been looking for recipes that would make eggs good for dinner. I have a recipe that I copied onto my hard drive I'll see if I can paste it.
> 
> 
> If interested I might be able to find another recipe I've tried recently.


My hens are laying their fool heads off already. I've got 4 18 packs full sitting in the frig. More egg recipes would be wonderful.


----------



## unregistered168043 (Sep 9, 2011)

Read an interesting article that the Venezuelan government will be installing fingerprint scanners in supermarkets to stop people from "hoarding". You will get your allotted food allowance and if you go back for more you'll be punished.

http://www.bbc.com/news/world-latin-america-31791878


How quickly socialist seekers of "social justice" turn a country into a dystopian hell on earth. I remember not too long ago that Chavez was being hailed as the second coming. He was giving power back to "the people", a crusader for "social justice" and "fairness". Now look at them; No food, no business, no gas. Government fingerprint scanners in their supermarkets. Right out of an Orwell novel.


----------



## BlackFeather (Jun 17, 2014)

terri9630 said:


> My hens are laying their fool heads off already. I've got 4 18 packs full sitting in the frig. More egg recipes would be wonderful.


Here is another recipe I tried a couple days ago...


> Savory Bread Pudding
> 
> In my quest for egg main dishes I got to reasoning (which is dangerous) that there is a sweet bread pudding desert recipe, So if a sweet, maybe a savory recipe exists. After some research I found a recipe but was not satisfied. So after looking at both sweet and savory recipes I combined the two and came up with the following.
> 
> ...


I have been trying to find egg recipes, I also have used scrambled eggs in tacos, in hamburger helper with a bit of pepper or other spice, and egg rolls with cabbage and such. Countryside had an article last year about eggs I think it was called "thinking outside the carton" I just remembered I did do Cajun eggs and rice. I scrambled eggs into rice and made a white sauce then put Cajun spice into the white sauce and mixed it into the egg/rice dish If I remember it was pretty good. I have tried hard boiled eggs on the grill on kabobs, they need to be coated with oil so they don't stick is the only problem I had with them.


----------



## plowhand (Aug 14, 2005)

Don't forget about good ole egg custard pie!.....And boiling extra eggs.....mashing up eggs and feeding chicks............


----------



## hoddedloki (Nov 14, 2014)

Hard boiled eggs go great in many soups, just slice 'em up and lay 'em on top of the noodles. I use this to make ramen much more exciting.

Have you tried "thousand year eggs?' I have found that old ethnic foods (Chinese, German, Irish, Russian, etc.) tend to be much more frugal, and have more ways to use limited ingredients. The only problem is finding he old cookbooks.

Loki


----------



## michael ark (Dec 11, 2013)

Here is my favorite way to use eggs.
[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cqKjqBfboIY"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cqKjqBfboIY[/ame]
[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=76WjHN1CQkM"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=76WjHN1CQkM[/ame]


----------



## bowdonkey (Oct 6, 2007)

Hmmm, don't any of ya hide in the weeds and throw'em at passing vehicles?


----------



## terri9630 (Mar 12, 2012)

bowdonkey said:


> Hmmm, don't any of ya hide in the weeds and throw'em at passing vehicles?


No weeds to hide in out here. There's patches of mesquite but the snakes are coming out and I don't want to meet them.


----------



## terri9630 (Mar 12, 2012)

Those videos look so good. Definitely NOT breakfast food. Who had that much time and patience before breakfast? I don't.


----------



## michael ark (Dec 11, 2013)

You roll your fattie the night before and smoke it the next morning when you get up.. You are only limited on your imagination on stuffings.


----------



## terri9630 (Mar 12, 2012)

But 4hrs to smoke them. That's a breakfast for dinner day around here.


----------



## michael ark (Dec 11, 2013)

You only need to take them to 170f internal temperature.I can reach that pretty quick on a hot smoker.I have had mine up too 400f many times as i like to smoke pizza in cherry wood.


----------



## terri9630 (Mar 12, 2012)

That looks so good.


----------



## brosil (Dec 15, 2003)

All you people with excess eggs, MAKE NOODLES! I've stored them for 5 years and they were just as good or better than when I made them.


----------



## terri9630 (Mar 12, 2012)

brosil said:


> All you people with excess eggs, MAKE NOODLES! I've stored them for 5 years and they were just as good or better than when I made them.


That's a good idea. I have 3 1/2 18 packs in the fridge right now.


----------

